# Got me a problem...Anybody from LA County to help???



## ThePsilocybeVibe (Jun 5, 2006)

I just finished EMT school at UCLA and im waiting for my LA County EMT cert....So I started applying for jobs. I got me an interview with Gerber Ambulance and possibly with AMR (provided I pass their written test, i guess...)

Problem is, (and it's a biggie, i think) my CA driver's has been suspended for some time now... (When I was an 18 yr old kid, I had gotten a ticket for not wearing a seatbelt. Being that I was a moron at 18, i forgot to pay it, went on with my life, and moved to TX...Completely neglecting my CA ticket. I went to DMV to renew my CA drivers license and get my ambulance driver cert....But they told me my license is suspended until i cough up close to $1000)

 After 4 1/2 years in TX, I moved back to CA, completed EMT school and I'm now playin' the application game in hopes of scoring my first EMT gig...I'm getting closer and closer to my dream of being a Medic...

Question is, how realistic is it of me to hope that ambulance companies will hire me on as a newbie with a suspended license??? Will they hire on attendants with a screwy license situation like mine??? I can deal with not being a driver for a bit, just until i make enough cash to pay what i owe and secure my license. I just want/need to jump into the EMS game as soon as possible...This is what i've always wanted to do and im so close i can taste it...It's just this problem of mine that can potentially hold me back. Im growing paranoid because im afraid that the longer I wait between school actual field work, the easier it will be for me to forget all the great knowledge i picked up in school...So yeah...What's the score here? What comes next?

Sorry for the long post. Any help at all is appreciated...Im desperate here...I want this career so badly...Well yeah...Thanx people


----------



## DT4EMS (Jun 5, 2006)

I am not in LA, but  I can tell you it will be pretty tough to get hired. Even if the company likes you, their insurance company may still have an issue.

Since most new EMT's need to be able to drive, it may slow your hiring process down a little.

Best advice...... try to borrow the money to get your DL squared away. Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 5, 2006)

Did it go to court? Petition the court to reduce the fine. Ask them if you can pay the original amount and have your record cleared.

That's probably the best thing you can do at this point. But.. how old are you now? That kind of stuff should have dropped off your record after 3 years. I think that DMV might have goofed.

You may also consider contacting your local bar association and see if you can get some free legal consultation. There are plenty of attorneys that deal with this kind of stuff, and a solution may turn out to be very easy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 5, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Did it go to court? Petition the court to reduce the fine. Ask them if you can pay the original amount and have your record cleared.
> 
> That's probably the best thing you can do at this point. But.. how old are you now? That kind of stuff should have dropped off your record after 3 years. I think that DMV might have goofed.
> 
> You may also consider contacting your local bar association and see if you can get some free legal consultation. There are plenty of attorneys that deal with this kind of stuff, and a solution may turn out to be very easy.



My guess is that the $1000 fine is for the Bench Warrant for Failure to Appear that was probably issued when he didn't go to court.  An arrest warrant will stay active for more than the 3 year limit, and the fine seems excessive for just a seatbelt ticket.

Best advice is to call the court and see what arrangements can be made, or call a lawyer.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 5, 2006)

I had my lisence suspended for 4 years because of an unpaid speeding ticket, but when I finally went back to school I had to be able to drive. But even after all the time had passed for me I still only had to pay the original $148 that I was charged for speeding. I had driven for a year and a half after that with no tickets/accidents/incidents and EMS hired me, so hopefully it won't be too much of a problem for you. I'd definitely look into why the cost is so high though before I'd pay it if I were you. Good Luck!!


----------



## ThePsilocybeVibe (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanx for the response, everybody...*sigh*...it doesnt look so good for me then does it? The fine is high because yeah, i have a failure to pay charge against me. I already called the court and it has gone into collections. I'd go to court but it's 400 miles away...I dunno...I'm stuck now...I got two job interviews coming up and I dont know what to tell them. My medical knowledge is top notch and even in my sleep, i find myself dreaming about doin a damn patient assessment...I was hoping a company would hire me as an attendant just long enough to pay off my ticket and get everything squared away...But from what i gather, it seems i may be hoping for too much...If anyone's got anymore suggestions, that'd be great...

Again people, I really appreciate it...I hope to join ur ranks someday...I'll get it no matter what...


----------



## MMiz (Jun 6, 2006)

ThePsilocybeVibe said:
			
		

> Thanx for the response, everybody...*sigh*...it doesnt look so good for me then does it? The fine is high because yeah, i have a failure to pay charge against me. I already called the court and it has gone into collections. I'd go to court but it's 400 miles away...I dunno...I'm stuck now...I got two job interviews coming up and I dont know what to tell them. My medical knowledge is top notch and even in my sleep, i find myself dreaming about doin a damn patient assessment...I was hoping a company would hire me as an attendant just long enough to pay off my ticket and get everything squared away...But from what i gather, it seems i may be hoping for too much...If anyone's got anymore suggestions, that'd be great...
> 
> Again people, I really appreciate it...I hope to join ur ranks someday...I'll get it no matter what...


This is a no brainer.  You need to get a lawyer and get this worked out.  You don't really have any other options.

I'd suggest visiting the Free Advice Forum and ask them what to do.  There are quite a few lawyers that will most likely tell you what you already know, but they may be able to offer additional assistance.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay, since you admit to being moron , you admit that you made a mistake. And when you make mistakes you have to pay for them.

It seems that you know what some of your choices are:

Pay the $1000
Suck it up, drive 400 miles, and plead your case
Why let 400 miles go between you and your career? :huh:

Since you're on your way to becoming an EMT, telling your story as you have here, (you were young and stupid, you're trying to better yourself (job) and correct your mistakes (trying to pay your ticket)), maybe the judge will make it easier for you.

Once you get the license situation squared away, don't lie about it if it comes up during an interview. By all means don't volunteer the information, but if they run your DMV report and it shows that your license was suspended for four years, tell them that you were young and stupid, you realized your mistake, and you took the time to correct it.


----------



## joemt (Jun 6, 2006)

Depending on the situation you may be able to work as an ER Tech until you can get your stuff cleared....


----------



## Jon (Jun 6, 2006)

Didn't you post on the AMR MySpace group? I saw this question not that long ago.

Some places will hire folks as "non-drivers" and some won't - it really depends. Give it a shot... otherwise, look at working inside a hospital.


----------



## ThePsilocybeVibe (Jun 7, 2006)

joemt said:
			
		

> Depending on the situation you may be able to work as an ER Tech until you can get your stuff cleared....





Hey...Now THERE's an idea....I forgot...Technically, I'm qualified for that, arent i??? lol


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 7, 2006)

ThePsilocybeVibe said:
			
		

> Hey...Now THERE's an idea....I forgot...Technically, I'm qualified for that, arent i??? lol


What concerns me is that it doesn't seem that you want to correct the problem, just ignore it and do something else.


----------



## Jon (Jun 7, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> What concerns me is that it doesn't seem that you want to correct the problem, just ignore it and do something else.


I gotta agree with Chimpie on this - You need to get that ticket taken care of... come up with the money somehow and take care of it... if you are working on getting it taken care of, you have a better chance of getting a job someplace like AMR... And many places might hire you, and give you a couple of months to get your DL... and then fire you if you don't


----------



## joemt (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree that you should work on getting the ticket cleared up, but in the meantime, working as an ER Tech might get you the funds to do so.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 8, 2006)

Don't continue to be a moron, and foolish, correct the problem as others stated. I don;t know any EMS service that does not do a criminal background check and require to have a copy of your driving record as well, attendant or not. 

If you are flagged with a outstanding warrant, no hospital will hire you as well. Be responsible, eliminate the problem. If you are serious about your career as you stated, then this would not continue to be an issue. 

Good luck,
R/r 911


----------



## ThePsilocybeVibe (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey hey hey...woa now...Have faith in urs truly lol...I'm not going to skirt around this one...That was never my intention because believe me...I have since moved beyond the days of tossing responsibilities to the side...The ER idea was just to save up some cash to take care of the problem...And to gain valuable experience...So yeah...


WITH THAT BEING SAID...A little bit of an update...I JUST SCORED A JOB TODAY lol...I had an interview with Gerber Ambulance Service and I let them know exactly what's goin on...They said it's good that my medical knowledge is sound (they tested me today...gave me an interview right after) and that they were willing to work with me    So they're gonna stick me on as an attendant for a bit, during which time ill be scoring some cash to pay off the debt and get everything squared away B) 

So yeah, I'm as happy as could be right now (newbie enthusiasm???) I scored my first job as an EMT...Big thanx to all of u that helped me out...I really appreciate it, people...And maybe I'll see a few of u out there


----------



## emtd29 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> Don't continue to be a moron, and foolish, correct the problem as others stated. I don;t know any EMS service that does not do a criminal background check and require to have a copy of your driving record as well, attendant or not.
> 
> If you are flagged with a outstanding warrant, no hospital will hire you as well. Be responsible, eliminate the problem. If you are serious about your career as you stated, then this would not continue to be an issue.
> 
> ...



Yeah. What Rid said. And I agree with everyone here 

where I'm at, you'd have a snowball's chance in hell of even gaining membership into a volly squad with an outstanding warrant for anything. My dept ( yes, its volly ) runs background checks on all prospective members.

with that said, congrats on the new job! BUT... get your situation straightened out like pronto or you may not have that job for too long.


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2006)

ThePsilocybeVibe said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey...woa now...Have faith in urs truly lol...I'm not going to skirt around this one...That was never my intention because believe me...I have since moved beyond the days of tossing responsibilities to the side...The ER idea was just to save up some cash to take care of the problem...And to gain valuable experience...So yeah...
> 
> 
> WITH THAT BEING SAID...A little bit of an update...I JUST SCORED A JOB TODAY lol...I had an interview with Gerber Ambulance Service and I let them know exactly what's goin on...They said it's good that my medical knowledge is sound (they tested me today...gave me an interview right after) and that they were willing to work with me    So they're gonna stick me on as an attendant for a bit, during which time ill be scoring some cash to pay off the debt and get everything squared away B)
> ...


A Gerber baby? 

Congrats, and good luck. As was said - if you don't get it straightened out, they may let you go in the future - just a warning.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 10, 2006)

ThePsilocybeVibe said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey...woa now...Have faith in urs truly lol...I'm not going to skirt around this one...That was never my intention because believe me...I have since moved beyond the days of tossing responsibilities to the side...The ER idea was just to save up some cash to take care of the problem...And to gain valuable experience...So yeah...
> 
> 
> WITH THAT BEING SAID...A little bit of an update...I JUST SCORED A JOB TODAY lol...I had an interview with Gerber Ambulance Service and I let them know exactly what's goin on...They said it's good that my medical knowledge is sound (they tested me today...gave me an interview right after) and that they were willing to work with me  So they're gonna stick me on as an attendant for a bit, during which time ill be scoring some cash to pay off the debt and get everything squared away B)
> ...


 

    Congratulations!!!!    

I've been there, have things that have to be taken care of but it's financially impossible and you just need one break to get where you need to be. I'm happy for you! Enjoy!!!


----------

